# How many per state?



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Can you folks give me an idea of how many of you are from where in our region? Sorry HI, just trying to get the mainland info.

Future reference.

Thanks for your help.

Fred.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

L.A. Cali


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

Orange County,CA


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey nismoprincess,

Did you ever posting ALL of your pics on off topic? 

Thanks for you participation thus far.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

AZ baby! Hotter than hell, and just as boring.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Arizona....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

O.C., So. Cali


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

pasadena,tx


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

CA > *

heh.. JK


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

so cal, san bernardino here


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Nor Cal, Sacramento


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

So Cal, Reppin the 818

For all of you who don't know that's the San Fernando Valley, porn capital of the world.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *
> For all of you who don't know that's the San Fernando Valley, porn capital of the world. *


it sure is...lol.........this is sr20 805 bringin' it live from the 805 area code! in oxnard, CA


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

909 area code , 626 area code , 214 area code , 907 area code 

as well ..

hehe ..

n-e-one can figure it out?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

AZ......try welding in the summer...thats hot


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*up here in the cold*

north east arizona. it was 5 degrees xmas day


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *O.C., So. Cali *


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

So Cal - San Diego


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Im in the L.A. county. I usually hang around in O.C. cuz my g/f lives there. even though I never see sam's or deric's car.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

More specifically.... SoCal > *


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't you hate it when you get a mere 5% participation in a poll?


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah,

I was hoping to get a better response, but I can't complain, I have been spending alot of time on SR20 forum lately. More specific for my car. That and they have specific board for the NX2K, which I haven't learned anything new in a while.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

SoCal, 661 & 626


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

sunny san diego baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

San Antonio , TX


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Northern California - Bay Area


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

Albuquerque NM!
WOO-HOO!! im the first person (probably only person) from NM on the boards! awesome


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Raleigh, North Carolina

BLAH!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

So. Cal - LA County - Pomona


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

santa cruz county. not many of us here in the central coast.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

san francisco bay area


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Sacramento here


----------



## 2nd_wnd (Mar 8, 2003)

Wichita, Kansas


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

AZ is the place to be!


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

2nd_wnd said:


> *Wichita, Kansas *


 WICHITA??? where the hell were you when i lived there? i was there for 2 years looking for other nissan owners, and couldnt find many. i was the only one on the boards! i got stationed in NM in january. do you guys still hit rock rd on the weekends? let me know whats up.


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

wait a minute... do you have a black B13?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

sin city! LV


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

San Francisco, but currently going to school in San Jose.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

uh, austin, texas.


----------

